
£1984: does a cashless economy make for a surveillance state? - kawera
http://www.theguardian.com/sustainable-business/2015/sep/30/1984-does-a-cashless-economy-make-for-a-surveillance-state
======
nitwit005
Even if you retain cash, it would be completely practical to demand companies
submit receipts with names or ID card numbers. It'd be expensive, but not
impractically so.

The problem isn't the computerization if cash, but the capability to record
and search the information.

------
J_Darnley
In contrast to Betteridge's Law the answer is simply yes.

